# Something wrong?



## Coccinelle (Apr 13, 2016)

Hello. It's me again. I am trying to finalize the attached portrait but am getting frustrated with the likeness. I still have to work the hair and highlights but something is not working. The likeness is not there. It's still not her. I can't manage to see why..


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

I can't help you if I can't see it.


----------



## Coccinelle (Apr 13, 2016)

The post went without the attachment.. Here it is:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Wow, I aspire to this level and it is driving you nuts? All a matter of perspective I guess.

@just, or @meli, or @SuddenLife will be able to help.


----------



## junglegrown (May 4, 2016)

The separation between her neck and hair could be more defined. Otherwise, beautiful!


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

I don't want to nitpick, but that's what you are asking us to do. It looks like her. The mouth is a little off. The highlights and shadows are not balanced to the value of the photo. This gives the cheek and smile lines the wrong depth.


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Perhaps add some light wrinkles around her eyes? In the photo the crow's feet are clearly there, which makes the smile very genuine, but in the painting they seem to be absent.
A small highlight on the cheeks could maybe work as well, since the part that is pushed upwards due to the small looks a little bit too flat.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I think this is a wonderful portrait.


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

Portraits aren't supposed to duplicate the photo. A copy machine is capable of that. The artist subconsciously tweaks the portrait to make it a genuinely unique depiction. The question is do others recognize the person? If so, then you've nailed it.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

bbbaldie said:


> Portraits aren't supposed to duplicate the photo. A copy machine is capable of that. The artist subconsciously tweaks the portrait to make it a genuinely unique depiction. The question is do others recognize the person? If so, then you've nailed it.


I'm with you BB. This not only goes for portraits, it goes for all reference photos. The artist should make it the way they see it (or want to see it) not how the photo sees it. I cringe every time someone says lets see the reference photo of one of my landscapes because they are never true to the photo.


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

TerryCurley said:


> . I cringe every time someone says lets see the reference photo of one of my landscapes because they are never true to the photo.


I have absolutely nailed portraits, and yet resisted the temptation to post the inspiring photo. At best, I could be given the honor of being called a living Xerox machine, at worst, my hard work could be dismissed because it doesn't look enough like the original.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Your thoughts. Are being driven home with every painting I see here in Georgia O'Keefe country. I may never waste my efforts on realism again.


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

I actually start out with intents of realism most of the time, but often end up somewhere else. ;-)


----------

